# Shark Fishing Okaloosa/Destin Tonight



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

I will be out and about tonight doing some shark fishing along Okaloosa Island tonight. I think some of my group has backed out of joining me for what may be one of the best shark weekends of the year. I have some whole mullet for bait and a Kayak to row it out with. I am going to try to catch some ladyfish, bluefish, or mackerel for another bait option if I can. I could use some company if anyone would like to join me. 



I will probably have a spot picked out and be set up to fish around 7pm. I'd like to get into position to fish about an hour before sunset.



Give me a call at 850-607-4374 and leave a message if I do not answer. You can also text me at that number if you would like to.



I have been hoping to meet some people from the forum for a while. I hope that I get that chance tonight.

David


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I wish I was in the area....I'd sure go....Good Luck!!


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

caught this post a lil late. wouldn't have been able to make it. nursing my finger back to health and also exhausted from one of the crappiest nights of sleep ever out on the beach last night.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well how did you do?


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

Did not even get a line in the water. My daughter got sick and I had to call of my fishing trip.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wondering if you guys might be planning another night of Shark fishing in the near future. I'm over in Walton County, but its not too far for me to drive. I'd love to join up! PM me if interested or email me,

thanks,

Chris


----------

